# whats your dogs theme song?



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought this would be an interesting topic, Dose your dog have a theme song, what would it be and why?
Libby's theme songs is "You my browned eyed girl" and Van halens "beautiful girl" I tend to sing along to the radio alot and she just Loves when i sing to her, she has the best reaction two theese songs and they both describe her well
Dexter just looks at me funny when i sing to him but his theme song would prob be Ac/Dc's "TNT" because he is a little dynamite, just full of explosive energy 
Look forward to hearing other peoples answers


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Kodee just turned one and is a total pita "teenager" sometimes! He alternates between "If I Only Had a Brain" (from the Wizard of Oz)







, and Michael Jackson's "I'm Bad" (thinks he's a big tough-guy all of a sudden, barking at his own shadow 1/2 the time!)







LOL!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL.
Gunner's would probably be Prince's "Let's Go Crazy" (dreadful song, I know) but it sort of suits him, since he's so hyper and always ready to go. Or Metallica's "Stone Cold Crazy" (much more to _my_ liking.)

Riley's would probably be "Bad to the Bone" because he's so... well... bad. Though, I know he loves "Piggy" by NIN. Twice now, when he's heard that song come on the stereo, as soon as Trent says "Pig, pig, piggy-pig, pig, pig" Riley will run and grab his favorite toy - his stuffed 'piggy pig' and look at the speaker like "Okay, now what? We gonna play?" LOL. He's such a chucklehead.
And he LOVES classical music (particularly the violin) and opera. He'll sit, tipping his head, and just listen to it for the longest time. 
My mom has the theory that he was a musician in a previous life, and a really good person because he was rewarded by coming back as one of our dogs.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

This is a GREAT thread!! Emma's theme song is "Rockstar" by Nickleback...I don't know what it is about the song, but when she hears it, she starts jumping and get's all excited and want's to dance (I taught her to dance...now she wants to dance with music)


----------



## DocBrown (Jan 19, 2007)

Doc's theme is anything from the film score of Back to the Future... as that is what movie his name comes from. 

When he was a puppy and had a hard time settling down, he seemed to magically curl up and fall asleep anytime "Love Me Tender" by Elvis came on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know if Frigga has one yet, but Odin's has long been MC Hammer's _Can't Touch That._

"Odie, Odie, oh! Can't touch that!"


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Wild Thing! I always say they should play it at the vet when she walks in the door







like they did every time Charlie Sheen took the mound in Major League (that was the movie name?!!) Also, I Can't Drive 55 since Gracie does NOTHING slowly.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm's theme song is "We Are Gonna Be Friends." He has a childlike sweetness, loves everyone, loves learning... 

I heard the "We Are Gonna Be Friends" song by White Stripes, on an advert for Sesame Street, right around the time I brought my little 9 week old sable chubster home. He learned so much every day.. he loved me so much every day.. he knew we would forever love eachother.. and he loves everyone. 

"Tonight I'll dream while in my bed
when silly thoughts go through my head
about the bugs and alphabet
and when I wake tomorrow I'll bet
that you and I will walk together again
cause I can tell that we're going to be friends"

Please listen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMKlVI5G1wA


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogart's new thing is drinking out of the toilet, he'll hardly touch his water bowl but yet go to the toilet every 10 minutes for a drink...my boyfriend is not sure if this is such a good idea to let him do this....I've been singing "There are worse things I could do" from the movie Grease, "there are worse things I could do then drink out of the loo......" lol, that's the only song that comes to mind at the moment

Bogart's Mom


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Kai's is "Jump !" He jumps for the water from the hose and he jumps 5' in the air when anyone walks past his run at work. He is my jumping fiend !


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd say Zeus' would be "It's my Life" By Bon Jovi because he is quite stubborn and loves to do things his way.

For Apollo, I'd have to say "You've Got A Friend" by James Taylor. He's so loving, and sweet, and whenever I'm feeling bad, I can find him, and he'll make me laugh or smile in a pinch.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

It's "De-Lovely" a little altered. We sing every day before walking

The moon is bright
the skies are clear
and if you'd like to go walking dear
It's delightful, its delicious, its de-Ozzy!

Also 

Take a look at my shepherd
he's the only one I got
Not much of shepherd
ALways seems to burp a lot

Supertramp


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

SAsha, that is wonderful! I'm gonna start singing that when Ozzy drinks from the toilet!


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Heidi's theme song is: Livin It Up by Jet Set Six. And, here's a bit of the song with Heidi enjoying her favorite pasttime


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Great post!Jake is def 'Desperado by neil young'In fact when he is being particulary 'out there' I sing it to him!!!


----------



## lizziebo (Jun 26, 2008)

The chorus from the song "Happy Girl" by Martina McBride reminds me of my Allie. She loves to be let off leash and will take off with a burst of energy, just lovin life!

Oh, watch me go.
I'm a happy girl
Everybody knows
that the sweetest thing that you'll ever see
in the whole wide world
is a happy girl!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Tooz's registered name is Joobie Toozday...like the song "Ruby Tuesday" by the Stones.

To make a long story short... When my first gsd (named Joob) was killed, I ended up getting another puppy while I was still mourning hard for my first girl. It took me MONTHS to name the new pup! One day, I heard the song and it affected me on several levels.

"Ruby Tuesday" by the Rolling Stones:

She would never say where she came from
Yesterday dont matter if its gone
While the sun is bright
Or in the darkest night
No one knows
She comes and goes

Goodbye, ruby tuesday
Who could hang a name on you? 
When you change with every new day
Still Im gonna miss you...

Dont question why she needs to be so free
She'll tell you its the only way to be
She just cant be chained
To a life where nothings gained
And nothings lost
At such a cost

Theres no time to lose, I heard her say
Catch your dreams before they slip away
Dying all the time
Lose your dreams
And you will lose your mind.
Aint life unkind? 

Goodbye, ruby tuesday
Who could hang a name on you? 
When you change with every new day
Still Im gonna miss you...


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Freyja's is "Baby Got Back." My husband jokes that she has a big ghetto booty, ready-made for rap videos.

That's in contrast to Plato, who has a big belly and no butt.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I should add that Tooz has a jingle...to the tune of the Rice-aroni commercial...

"Toozaroni, that North New Jersey treat!"


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

DW has come up with a theme for Frigga seeing as she hasn't got one before this.

It's to the tune of "Georgy Girl"



> Quote:Hey there, Fricky girl
> Swingin' down the street so fancy-free
> Nobody you meet could ever see the puppiness there - inside you
> Hey there, Fricky girl
> ...


----------

